# Router keeps resetting.



## dayudie13 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a WRT54G Linksys router ver. 6 and for some reason it keeps resetting. This is very frustrating because I keep having to "re-plug it" in. What can be the cause of this?:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried bypassing the router to be certain the router is at fault? 
Have you tried updating the firmware? 
How old is the router?


----------



## dayudie13 (Aug 6, 2009)

it is about 3-4 years old, yes i did try to update it, but it wouldn't let me. it said error. and yes i have bypassed it, but to a modem; not a router.


----------



## tirtha1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you tried inactivity timeout set to none?coz I used to face the same problem before and I was suggested to keep the timeout to zero or none which prevented my router from resetting or being default.


----------



## dayudie13 (Aug 6, 2009)

how can I do that?


----------



## tirtha1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Go inside the routing page which appears by giving the value of the default gateway into your browser (normally 192.168.1.1) and in the configuration page you are asked for the inactivity timeout normally the value is 30 you can erase it and set the value to 0.This can solve your problem.
Thnx


----------

